# Golden Olive & Parrot Tutorial



## Integrality (Dec 3, 2005)

Hello! I hope you like my tutorial  If you don't understand something (because of my bad english), please, ask for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have to use:

- Two brushes (A is softer than B)
- Golden Olive pigment
- Parrot
- Artdeco eyeshadow: nº 10 (similar to Crystal avalanche) and nº 49
- Mixing Medium






Swatches of Artdeco nº 49 (M = with mixing, S = eyeshadow):






If you now a similar eyeshadow, please, tell me.


*1º)* Take a little of mixing medium with A Brush and a little of Golden Olive. Put on inner V and Lid.

















*2º)* Take mixing medium with A Brush, and Parrot, Put on outer V.






*3º)* Mix golden olive and parrot.
















*4º)* 









*5º)* Take Artdeco nº 49 eyeshadow, and put on crease and mix with B brush.
















*7º)* And, to finish, put Crystal avalanche to highlight.






And, it's finished!


----------



## vircore (Dec 3, 2005)

gorgeus, easey to do, i will try it!!!


----------



## irmati (Dec 3, 2005)

I like it! Well done tutorial!


----------



## Integrality (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you! 

Vircore, try it! I like this look very much.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 3, 2005)

awesome tutorial :] i've GOT to get those colours now


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 3, 2005)

pretty! I'll have to try this!


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice job!  I'm intimidated by mixing mediums though... do you just wet your brush in it then pick up the pigment/shadow with the brush?  I need to experiment =)


----------



## glamella (Dec 3, 2005)

I love this combo! Thanks so much.


----------



## Integrality (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess_leah* 
_Nice job!  I'm intimidated by mixing mediums though... do you just wet your brush in it then pick up the pigment/shadow with the brush?  I need to experiment =)_

 
yes, I take a drop in a plate, and I wet the brush in it. After, I pick up the pigment or the eyeshadow


----------



## angelwings (Dec 4, 2005)

That looks fantastic


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 4, 2005)

This isn't a combo I would have thought to try but these two colors look really good together.  Excellent tutorial!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Awesome Job I Felt That Way About Mixing Medium's Too But You Have Convinced Me To Purchase One And Too Purchase These Colors.  You Did A Fantastic Job And Thanks For Sharing Your Pics


----------



## Integrality (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you! You will not regret!


----------



## xiahe (Dec 6, 2005)

holy crap, that's gorgeous!  and simple to do, too!  i need Golden Olive pigment...thankfully i already have Parrot!

where can you find the Artdeco shadows?


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

i love your tutorial...

the artdeco shadows are very good,


----------



## greenkiwi (Dec 28, 2005)

so gorgeous and simple! i have to try it out


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2006)

this is beautiful!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 8, 2006)

Great tutorial, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jan 8, 2006)

holay! it's gorgeous! great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really like the combo of greeeen


----------



## Monalisa (Jan 8, 2006)

wow, that's a great look and awesome tutorial!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice tutorial.


----------



## laeticia (Jan 21, 2006)

you make it look so simple


----------



## Integrality (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks so much girls!!!!! It's very simple, try it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 
_where can you find the Artdeco shadows?_

 
You can find those in Spain and Germany.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 27, 2006)

Beautiful! You have really pretty eyes. Thanks for sharing this tutorial


----------



## laeticia (Jan 28, 2006)

lovely!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 27, 2006)

wow, never thought of mixing these 2 colours together

do you happen to be spanish?


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow, very pretty! Lovely combo, I like greens. And they look so pretty on you!
I've got some mixing medium from Biotherm that I've never used, so I'll try mixing it with pigments or e/s! Thanks for the tip. 
Now I wish I could get my hands on some Parrot, but maybe Teal pigment will do.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## Koni (Mar 18, 2006)

Really nice color combination. Now I want golden olive! By the way, I love your eyebrows!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 31, 2006)

Great tutorial! So simple... something even I can attempt! It had a hint of mathematicalism in it! =)


----------



## sereena (Mar 31, 2006)

that was awsome
I loved the colors


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 13, 2006)

i love this tute. i always come back to it!


----------



## hundove (Apr 13, 2006)

WONDERFUL tutorial.
What does the L stand for when you put the pics of eyeshadow and mixing medium?
Does the mixing medium have a color or it is clear?
thx


----------



## yam900 (Apr 14, 2006)

Another newbie stupid question coming up here, what is Mixing Medium?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More importantly, where do i buy it?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 15, 2006)

Pretty!!


----------



## Integrality (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you very much girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_wow, never thought of mixing these 2 colours together

do you happen to be spanish?_

 
Hi! Are you from Spain?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hundove* 
_WONDERFUL tutorial.
What does the L stand for when you put the pics of eyeshadow and mixing medium?
Does the mixing medium have a color or it is clear?
thx_

 
sorry, I don't understand the first question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The second: Mixing medium is clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is similar to water. Try to use a little of water If you can't get mixing. It isn't but it's similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yam900* 
_Another newbie stupid question coming up here, what is Mixing Medium?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More importantly, where do i buy it?_

 
yo can buy it in mac stores or ebay


----------



## txt_eva (Apr 15, 2006)

oo... i might try that one...


----------



## asteffey (Apr 15, 2006)

awesome! thanks for the swatches too!


----------



## linkas (Apr 15, 2006)

Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## hundove (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## Katial8r (Apr 26, 2006)

Fantastic tutorial! Thanks for the mixing medium swatches! I'll have to get some of this. Wonderful work!


----------



## xnicole (May 7, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## janelle811 (May 18, 2006)

that's so pretty,  i love blue and green together


----------



## xSundayx (May 23, 2006)

aww now I really want Parrot, so nice!


----------



## Luxurious (May 24, 2006)

it looks great


----------



## KhoOoDi (May 30, 2006)

I like it,beautiful colors!


----------



## Aingeal (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow, GREAT tutorial and it's so easy!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Integrality* 
_Hi! Are you from Spain?_

 
yes and you?


----------



## grimey (Jul 13, 2006)

I Love Parrot


----------



## hinna (Jul 13, 2006)

That is a really good tutorial. Your pictures and steps are so detailed. Im going to try this. Very very pretty!


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 14, 2006)

i gotta buy those fantastic e/s! they look supahot in that combination! btw, thx 4 the  tut!


----------



## lush (Jul 15, 2006)

those are beautiful colors.. awesome job


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 21, 2006)

lovely colors!!


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 21, 2006)

i like it..thanks


----------



## babyxbianca (Aug 13, 2006)

that's pretty! keep it up!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

So pretty!


----------



## Aingeal (Sep 13, 2006)

THANK YOU for this tut!! I'm always looking for new ways to wear Golden Olive (it's my fav!!)


----------



## niftygurrl18 (Sep 17, 2006)

I love the way olive green looks with the mixing medium. I'm going to try it!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 16, 2006)

Gorgeous! I will be trying this for sure.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 16, 2006)

Great tutorial Thankyou


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Mar 23, 2008)

That is so pretty and simple ! I love it


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 24, 2008)

Gorgeous and simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I ser have to do this one !


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 8, 2008)

wow golden olive + parrot look really good together :]]]]
<3


----------



## pratbc (Apr 10, 2008)

Great tutorial!
Can anyone recommend some MAC shadows similar to the Art Deco ones used in this tutorial so that I can attempt to recreate this look myself?

Thanks so much.


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Apr 12, 2008)

simple and pretty


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 13, 2008)

This looks so simple but so pretty!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 15, 2008)

I didn't have Parrot, so I kinda substituted. This is what I got:


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Wooow very very very pretty ! I LOVE it


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

They're very pigmented! Love ArtDeco's eyeshadows!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 19, 2008)

I Love it


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 20, 2008)

so beautiful


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 21, 2008)

gorgeous and simple!
i love it


----------

